# Universal string tension calculator



## Desecrated (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.kennaquhair.com/ustc.htm

Okay so what is the deal, 
should I try to get the same tension on all strings (like all strings around 22 lbs) or find the perfect over all tension.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 21, 2006)

What is the perfect tension to go for ?


----------



## b3n (Sep 21, 2006)

I recently ordered a tension matched set (should have been 9-60 but since I had a couple of 59's at home I used them) and have noticed a positive difference in my picking.

After a few days it started to feel 'right' and I'm going to stick with this set, probably with a 60 on the B.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Sep 21, 2006)

No Optimum is better

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5288&highlight=optimum+string

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5729&highlight=optimum+string


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 22, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> No Optimum is better
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5288&highlight=optimum+string
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5729&highlight=optimum+string



Listen to this dude Rufus, he _knows_ what he's talking about.. ^


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Wayne, what would the optimum set be for A tuning? Right now I'm using 11-70, so I like thick strings.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 23, 2006)

I've tried equal tension and the optimum tension, Equal tension just doesnt feel right, IMO.

You dont want 14 lbs of tension on your lowest string cause it'll sound like a wet turd and you dont want 22 lbs of tension on your high E, cause it'll probably break before it even gets to pitch


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hey Wayne, what would the optimum set be for A tuning? Right now I'm using 11-70, so I like thick strings.



10-13.5-17-26-36-49-66. At least IMO. Or you could use the 10-68 set like Ken used on his RG.


----------

